# Used 2010 F-350 - Suggestions Welcome!



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking to add to my fleet. Just found this 2010 Ford F-350 SD XLT 4WD with 6,452 original miles. Asking Price is $26,998. Clean Carfax. Fisher Plow Mounts and wiring are installed (No Plow). Truck has 5.4 engine and 3.55 sure lock rear end.

I'm currently running a 2008 F-250 with the V-10, and 4.10 rear end with Boss V-XT , and love it.

Just seeking thoughts and advice on this truck regarding maximum price I should be willing to offer, and 5.4 engine history and performance, and Fisher Plow suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a terrible price. Offer them $25,000 and see if they take it.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a nice clean truck, I think 25 would be a decent price and you could put any fisher on there you want


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I offered $25,000 cash, he turned it down. Seller says he is firm at $26,300. Original asking price is $26,998. It's a fairly large used car dealership, and carfax records indicated he's been sitting on it since January 2014. It's a bank repo this guy picked up at auto auction. I walked for now...

http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistory/p/Report.cfx?vin=1FTWF3B53AEB01735&partner=CDM_0


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

What an idiot


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I went back and offered $25,300. NO DEAL - He stated $26,200 was bottom line, plus tax, title, and license - I walked. There is 17 months remaining on the 60 month power train warranty. Looking at new ones...

I've been to several auctions with car dealership friends, and cherry trucks generally go through the bidding line for NADA retail prices. I'm thinking this guy is buried deep into this thing. 

Local Ford dealer advised to look for, and expect large upcoming price incentives in the $4500-$6500 range on or about the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buck331;1813393 said:


> I went back and offered $25,300. NO DEAL - He stated $26,200 was bottom line, plus tax, title, and license - I walked. There is 17 months remaining on the 60 month power train warranty. Looking at new ones...
> 
> I've been to several auctions with car dealership friends, and cherry trucks generally go through the bidding line for NADA retail prices. I'm thinking this guy is buried deep into this thing.
> 
> Local Ford dealer advised to look for, and expect large upcoming price incentives in the $4500-$6500 range on or about the 4th of July weekend.


If it was a diesel I could see that price

But I can buy a new one for what he's asking


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buck331;1813393 said:


> I went back and offered $25,300. NO DEAL - He stated $26,200 was bottom line, plus tax, title, and license - I walked. There is 17 months remaining on the 60 month power train warranty. Looking at new ones...
> 
> I've been to several auctions with car dealership friends, and cherry trucks generally go through the bidding line for NADA retail prices. I'm thinking this guy is buried deep into this thing.
> 
> Local Ford dealer advised to look for, and expect large upcoming price incentives in the $4500-$6500 range on or about the 4th of July weekend.


I just bought a new superduty, they want/need to move the 14's off the lot.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1813395 said:


> If it was a diesel I could see that price
> 
> But I can buy a new one for what he's asking


C'mon Whiffy! I like you and respect your opinion, but that price for a brand spanking new one???


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1813459 said:


> C'mon Whiffy! I like you and respect your opinion, but that price for a brand spanking new one???


Yeah. Reg cab 6.2 about 27k here

I can get an extended cab 6.7 for 35-7 with a plow.

Of course not lariat level. But xl/t with power windows and rubber floors


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1813466 said:


> Yeah. Reg cab 6.2 about 27k here
> 
> I can get an extended cab 6.7 for 35-7 with a plow.
> 
> Of course not lariat level. But xl/t with power windows and rubber floors


Dear Whiffyspark,

I hereby wish to make you friendly gentleman's offer, or challenge. I quickly reviewed you profile - am I correct in saying that you reside in Maryland?

My 1st challenge/offer is this: You show me a "New" 2014-1015 Super Duty F-350 XLT Extended Cab 6.7 Diesel 4X4 with a "new plow" (Boss, Westerm, Meyers, or Fisher) for 35K-37K - Not including sales tax, title, and registration fees, nor plow install fees - "I will fly to your location, buy the truck, and treat you to dinner & beverages at the finest steak & lobster restaurant of your choice". In addition I will shake your hand and give you a $100 bill!

My 2nd challenge/offer is this: You show me a "New" 2014-1015 Super Duty F-350 XLT Regular Cab 6.2 Gas 4X4 (with NO new plow) for 27K - Not including sales tax, title, and registration fees - "I will fly to your location, buy the truck, and treat you to dinner & beverages at the finest steak & lobster restaurant of your choice". In addition I will shake your hand and give you a $100 bill!

With all due respect, here are links to the ford inventory (extended) search engine list of all 2014 & 2015 Ford Super Duty XLT's in the Baltimore, and Annapolis Maryland areas using zip code 21202 (Baltimore) & 21401 (Annapolis). The following links include both gas & diesel engines.

Baltimore: 
http://www.inventory.ford.com/deale.../?zipcode=21202&model=SuperDuty&segment=Truck

Annapolis:
http://www.inventory.ford.com/deale.../?zipcode=21401&model=SuperDuty&segment=Truck

Blank Search Engine - (Enter your zip code and give it a try) Be sure to click highlighted filters to the left, and be sure to click "extended inventory".
http://www.inventory.ford.com/model/2015-SuperDuty

Are you willing to offer me $100 dollars if your above quote is incorrect. I will be happy to PM you and provide you with my mailing address.

Note: This offer shall remain valid until midnight on June 30th, 2014. I'm looking forward to buying a new truck and treating you to dinner! Bring your wife and kids if you wish!

PS: Can you pick me up at the airport and drive me to the dealership?

Sincerely,
Buck331 - Minnesota


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

here is what i could find


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you unhcp,

Wow - Those kind of price discounts are NOT being offered anywhere in Minnesota! I was just second guessing myself not buying the above used F-350 for $26,200. I would be money ahead flying out and buying new with bumper to bumper warranty - Very, very informative and helpful. My thanks to everyone on this great site!

Will I owe "Whiffyspark" that steak, lobster, and beers? Let's see if he can make me live up to my word!

I am serious though - Looking for new: FORD F-350 6.2 Gas Supercab 6.5 Short Box - or (2nd choice) Regular Cab (with new Boss V-XT 9'2" Steel).


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

http://waldorfford.com/

Click on sales flyers. They also come down on advertised prices some. Battlefield and tedbrittford also have some good deals once in a while

Koons is the one that had extended cab diesels. Guess they sold them all a while ago

He only has one plow truck left on site. And they want too much for it lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I would personally buy an extended cab. I can't stand single cabs anymore


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1813517 said:


> I would personally buy an extended cab. I can't stand single cabs anymore


I agree Whiffyspark, I'm currently running an extended cab short box, and love it. I'm thinking a regular cab might be something I'll regret. Thank you much, your information is both valued and appreciated.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buck331;1813518 said:


> I agree Whiffyspark, I'm currently running an extended cab short box, and love it. I'm thinking a regular cab might be something I'll regret. Thank you much, your information is both valued and appreciated.


I have too much junk for a single cab. Plus running a salter it's not wise to have a tool box in. And then if my kid/wife wants to come plowing? No room lol

Think my next one might be a crew cab to be honest


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

Those adds are great but if you look there is only one stock number listed at that price and it was probably already sold. The key to advertising like that is to get you into the dealership. 
The best thing to do would be an iternet search of dealer inventories in your area and see what thier prices are, plus you will start seeing alot of rebates on 14's as the 15's are rolling out. There are also several high volume dealerships out there that sell at deep discount and will drop ship a truck to you anywhere in the country.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ray;1813576 said:


> Those adds are great but if you look there is only one stock number listed at that price and it was probably already sold. The key to advertising like that is to get you into the dealership.
> The best thing to do would be an iternet search of dealer inventories in your area and see what thier prices are, plus you will start seeing alot of rebates on 14's as the 15's are rolling out. There are also several high volume dealerships out there that sell at deep discount and will drop ship a truck to you anywhere in the country.


Ding Ding......We have a Winner......Those ADs are intended to get your rear into the Dealer.....Then you get there and you get....Sorry sir, but those have been sold...But, we have this one that is close and only $9000 Grand more.....It will only cost pennys more when you finance it over 6 years....You are so Boned up by then for a New Truck...You will sign anything......Marketing 101 my friends


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Use this guide http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/research/tools/price-checker to find low, high and average pricing for the area you designate.

Armed with that information you can find a LOCAL DEALER, establish a relationship with a salesman/service department, buy at a fair price, have local service from a dealership that wants your future business all without plane tickets, travel time and cost.

Come out here to the east coast the average sales cost on a new F350 is $29K. save a grand over Minnesota? maybe, spend a grand saving a grand sure.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1813592 said:


> Ding Ding......We have a Winner......Those ADs are intended to get your rear into the Dealer.....Then you get there and you get....Sorry sir, but those have been sold...But, we have this one that is close and only $9000 Grand more.....It will only cost pennys more when you finance it over 6 years....You are so Boned up by then for a New Truck...You will sign anything......Marketing 101 my friends


Depends on the dealer. Our dealers don't play that game

The last new truck I brought was a 150. Paid 20oth. Sticker was 29


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1813603 said:


> Depends on the dealer. Our dealers don't play that game
> 
> The last new truck I brought was a 150. Paid 20oth. Sticker was 29


A 150 ????.......Whats that for going to the Grocery Store in bad weather???...:laughing:

*Before you get all upset.....Im just kidding*


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Defcon 5;1813644 said:


> A 150 ????.......Whats that for going to the Grocery Store in bad weather???...:laughing:
> 
> *Before you get all upset.....Im just kidding*


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1813644 said:


> A 150 ????.......Whats that for going to the Grocery Store in bad weather???...:laughing:
> 
> *Before you get all upset.....Im just kidding*


Brought that new back in high school. It never saw bad weather it sat in the garage all winter lol

Now I use it for mowing and running around. Gets okay gas mileage for a truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Whiffy, you and I are on the same page nine times out of ten!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

The seller is way over. I think a fair price would be more like 20k. It is a work truck and has the 5.4 engine. Nothing against that motor but the 6.2 is an awesome engine and that came in 2011. I got my 11 for 25 with 30k on it. New one were around 30. Someone will come around and buy it eventually but he will be sitting on it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1813687 said:


> What the hell does that even mean?


It's a joke my friend.......I guess you did not get it....

You and "Whiffy" can get back to some more stimulating conversations........


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.portsmouthkia.net/FLYER/PORTSMOUTH/P08.pdf

The two on the bottom look like fair deals also.

I spoke with local ford dealer yesterday and he stated much larger price incentives should be rolling out around 4th of July. We had a rather candid conversation regarding last winters brutally cold temperatures. He indicated an unusually high amount of super duty ESOF failures. Dealership spoke with ford and they simply advised customers to engage hubs into lock position in -30 to -40 below conditions. I'm kind of considering leaning towards the old 4X4 manual floor shift & locking front hubs.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Buck331;1813809 said:


> http://www.portsmouthkia.net/FLYER/PORTSMOUTH/P08.pdf
> 
> The two on the bottom look like fair deals also.
> 
> I spoke with local ford dealer yesterday and he stated much larger price incentives should be rolling out around 4th of July. We had a rather candid conversation regarding last winters brutally cold temperatures. He indicated an unusually high amount of super duty ESOF failures. Dealership spoke with ford and they simply advised customers to engage hubs into lock position in -30 to -40 below conditions. I'm kind of considering leaning towards the old 4X4 manual floor shift & locking front hubs.


I have the manual floor shift. Sometimes it can be aannoying but I like it a lot over the esof.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Buck331;1813393 said:


> I went back and offered $25,300. NO DEAL - He stated $26,200 was bottom line, plus tax, title, and license - I walked. There is 17 months remaining on the 60 month power train warranty. Looking at new ones...
> 
> I've been to several auctions with car dealership friends, and cherry trucks generally go through the bidding line for NADA retail prices. I'm thinking this guy is buried deep into this thing.


UPDATE-July 3, 2014: The truck is SOLD!


----------

